# Can anyone recommend a good heating system?



## ninjaBob (23 Sep 2009)

I was wondering if someone could recommend a good heating system for a new build house?

The house is very well insulated

135mm Bonded Bead Cavity Fill
50mm Cozy boards on all external walls
140mm floor insulation.
100mm rafter lock on all rafters.
That tinfoil insulation stuff around all windows and coldbridges etc.

So I am now looking for a good heating system which would sufficiently heat a 3000sq foot house and provide sufficient hot water.

I have looked into:

Oil
Wood Pellet
Wood Chip
Wood Gasification
Geothermal (ground source)
Air to Water
Open Fires
Various Stoves etc.

Obviously when I contact the relevant companies I am getting all manners of sales talk, where their products are far superior than anything else on the market.

I've given all the data sheets to the engineers, but they are comparing optimal data and not real world data.

So I thought I would ask if anyone could recommend the system they have in their house?

No matter what solution we go with, we will be adding solar to assist in heating water.


----------



## Diamond. (4 Oct 2009)

We have recently installed a Chazelles log burning fireplace insert which heats the radiators and domestic water. We have an oil burner as well which has timer and boost options. We had an open fire but find the insert safer, cleaner and it's saving us a fortune on oil. You have the homely look of an open fire 'cept it's behind the glass! Add to this you cut out the heat loss through the open chimney. The oil is only used when needed but is great for mornings. This system with your solar panels would leave you covered and efficient all year round.


----------



## NoelN (10 Oct 2009)

Hi Diamond,

Is your system one where you can use the log burning fireplace with the oil running as well ? We were hoping to do that with the oil only cutrtign in when needed.

All the best

NoelN


----------



## bluemac (10 Oct 2009)

I have a ground source geothermal system from http://www.heatsource.ie.. (I  have nothing to do with the company)... Very good system, does the job highly recommended. Its from a German supplier top qualtiy system I believe it is one of the best ones in europe.


----------



## Martha (15 Oct 2009)

Diamond. said:


> We have recently installed a Chazelles log burning fireplace insert which heats the radiators and domestic water. We have an oil burner as well which has timer and boost options. We had an open fire but find the insert safer, cleaner and it's saving us a fortune on oil. You have the homely look of an open fire 'cept it's behind the glass! Add to this you cut out the heat loss through the open chimney. The oil is only used when needed but is great for mornings. This system with your solar panels would leave you covered and efficient all year round.


----------



## Martha (15 Oct 2009)

Hello Diamond,  
Can you tell us where we can get information about Chazelle fireplaces in Ireland'


----------



## villa 1 (16 Oct 2009)

An oil fired condensing boiler (grant,firebird, 95-96% efficient and Irish made!!) and sufficient solar panels/tubes. People these days are spending enormous capital amounts on systems that will never pay them back. Put in correct heating controls and with your insulation levels your house will be very comfortable.


----------



## Diamond. (21 Oct 2009)

NoelN...yes the oil can run at the same time but you really don't need it as the insert with a good fire on can really heat the house and water. 

Martha...I got my insert from Evergreen Heating Systems in Letterkenny.


----------



## scarriff (30 Oct 2009)

Diamond. said:


> NoelN...yes the oil can run at the same time but you really don't need it as the insert with a good fire on can really heat the house and water.
> 
> Martha...I got my insert from Evergreen Heating Systems in Letterkenny.


 

Diamond,

I am considering installing this system.  Would like to know how long it takes for it to heat the rads?  Is the heat emitted from itself into the room bearable considering you require it to heat water and rads?  How much timber would it burn in an evening? Is your system pressurised? 


Woudl also like to get anyones opinion on whether installing triple coil cyclinder to accomdate for oil/stove and solar is economical or over the top?


----------



## Diamond. (6 Nov 2009)

My system generates 19Kw. 15Kw goes to heating water for rads and domestic, 4Kw to the room. It doesn't take long for the rads to heat, much the same as the oil really. Our system is pressurised. Re fuel consumption it is hard to quantify as you can regulate how fast you let timber burn, hardwoods burn slower a generate more heat etc but in our case a loose 42 ltr tub/trug of softwood burns from 5 till 11.


----------



## gooner (6 Nov 2009)

Diamond. said:


> My system generates 19Kw. 15Kw goes to heating water for rads and domestic, 4Kw to the room. It doesn't take long for the rads to heat, much the same as the oil really. Our system is pressurised. Re fuel consumption it is hard to quantify as you can regulate how fast you let timber burn, hardwoods burn slower a generate more heat etc but in our case a loose 42 ltr tub/trug of softwood burns from 5 till 11.


 
Hi Diamond, I take it is the *Technics CH 700 .* Is it that the Natural Convection or Dynamic Convection method that you have used.Looks very interesting.I live in Donegal,must call in to them.Any idea on price and installation price?


----------

